# Underground Phone Wire



## LIAM (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where to buy some underground phone wire to run the wire out to a garage underground? I do not want an overhead wire. I want to bury the wire.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 19, 2008)

I would suggest conduit rather than direct-burrial cable, or even direct burrial cable (available at your local building supply) in conduit.  And, no, garden hose doesn't count as conduit.  I've seen that one too many times!

--Bushytails


----------



## siddle (May 9, 2011)

I would also suggest conduit. That indeed is the best option.


----------

